
More Americans are eating gluten-free despite not having celiac disease - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/sep/06/gluten-free-eating-celiac-disease-marketing-trend-diet
======
jotato
I don't understand why people think being able to eat gluten is a binary
thing.

Case in point: My wife can technically eat gluten, but doesn't. She started
having stomach/digestion issues 6 years ago, and we have spent thousands on
medical tests. Her doctor asked her to try cutting out gluten (even though she
isn't celiac) and it turned out that it helped. She still has problems but
when she eats something with gluten in it, it is worse.

So not celiac, but still can't have gluten because it makes her feel sick. Why
do people find this hard to believe? There are many levels of intolerance to
something. We don't mock the lactose intolerant even though some could eat
icecream if they wanted.

